# How many of you are also members of the motorhome-list ?



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I've recognised a few names, but wondered what proportion of members on this forum are also members of the motorhome-list on Yahoo Groups.

If you are perhaps you'd like to add your motorhome-list name


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

AndroidGB wrote

"I've recognised a few names, but wondered what proportion of members on this forum are also members of the motorhome-list on Yahoo Groups. 

If you are perhaps you'd like to add your motorhome-list name"

Hi AndroidGB

I know about 8 members who belong to both forums, I think there must be more. 

There are also member who post on some of the other motorhome forums i.e. Motorhome-living (for the full timers), Motorcaravanning.co.uk, MMM Forum & myhymer and others

I use my full name on all the other motorhome forums I subscribe to. 

Don Madge


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've been a member for some years and had the e-mail sevice as against the 'read on Yahoo'.

Being away so much I found it virtually impossible to pick up previous threads on the Yahoo.groups website and allowing all the mails to come to my desktop after/or while being away was a bit of a nightmare on return.

I much prefer this type of forum where archives are on the site and I can get back to previous threads and information by using the search facility.
The sorting by type of thread I also find attractive. I can choose to not read the 'jokes' here but I couldn't prevent them reaching me through the motorhome-list.

Having said that, there is much to admire and there is room for both 'sites'.
aka gill107


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Being away so much I found it virtually impossible to pick up previous threads on the Yahoo.groups website and allowing all the mails to come to my desktop after/or while being away was a bit of a nightmare on return.
> 
> I much prefer this type of forum where archives are on the site and I can get back to previous threads and information by using the search facility.
> The sorting by type of thread I also find attractive. I can choose to not read the 'jokes' here but I couldn't prevent them reaching me through the motorhome-list.
> ...


Totally agree with everything you say. it's such a shame that the archiving feature is such a nightmare to use on Yahoo groups, but I can see why the folks who are travelling prefer that format as it is much more economical to download especially in digest form.

I don't know if regulations allow it, but perhaps it would be nice to have a meet with both parties attending


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> I've recognised a few names, but wondered what proportion of members on this forum are also members of the motorhome-list on Yahoo Groups.
> 
> If you are perhaps you'd like to add your motorhome-list name


Hi androidGB

I havent. seen you post your user name on the other site or are you not a member there.

I use my own name as does other half under George & Elizabeth

Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

AndroidGB wrote

"I don't know if regulations allow it, but perhaps it would be nice to have a meet with both parties attending" 

Hi AndroidGB

At the last List meet in August organised by Carol Weaver about six belonged to both forums. Ther could have been more. 

The List has an Exemption Certificate which allows them to hold meets almost anywhere (within reason), I don'y know if this forum has one.

Don


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi George and Elizabeth,

I use androidGB on the Yahoo list, but I tend to be more of a lurker, as I receive the messages in Digest form and by the time I get them queries have usually already been answered.

I think I met you at the Exmoor Meet, you were telling us about the problems you'd had with your 'van, and I demonstrated TomTom.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> At the last List meet in August organised by Carol Weaver about six belonged to both forums. Ther could have been more.
> 
> Don


Ah! The infamous "Ironing Board" Meet.

We'd certainly need to find somewhere larger if we could get both forums together, but the food at the Sportsmans would take some beating.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Android,

And there was me thinking you had posted on the MH-list this morning for the first time in 3 months. Wasn't under android, though....

:wink: 

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Android,
> 
> And there was me thinking you had posted on the MH-list this morning for the first time in 3 months. Wasn't under android, though....
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Do you know, I've never noticed that!

My Yahoo ID is androidgb and I'd assumed that was what was displayed.

Well you live and learn


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Hi George and Elizabeth,
> 
> I use androidGB on the Yahoo list, but I tend to be more of a lurker, as I receive the messages in Digest form and by the time I get them queries have usually already been answered.
> 
> I think I met you at the Exmoor Meet, you were telling us about the problems you'd had with your 'van, and I demonstrated TomTom.


Yes I do remember we met at the meet in Sepember. Its just i didnt recall ever seeing you with same user name on the other list but if you are mostly a lurker that would explain why.

Motorhomer


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

AndroidGB wrote
I've recognised a few names, but wondered what proportion of members on this forum are also members of the motorhome-list on Yahoo Groups.

Hi Android. Could you explain to the uninitiated, is this a forum like this one or a chat room or similar.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I like reading the input on the Motorhome List, but it is a bit of a nightmare to sort out sometimes. I can only echo the points that Gill (107!) has made, except that I do respond to the "jokes" here! 

Barry


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Sid,

Motorhome-list is a UK based group for the general discussion of issues relating to motorhome, motorcaravan or camper van ownership and use.

It is one of the thousands of Yahoo Groups. It does not have the structure of this forum, but is simply a string of messages ie someone asks for info, and anyone of the 1400 or so members can post a reply.

You can go onto the motorhome-list Yahoo groups web page and view the messages or have them sent to your email address in blocks of usually 25.

If you're interested go to http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-list/?yguid=114632487

and have a look,


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I'm part of that group too, user name Phoenixlyn

In fact use phoenixlyn on most other groups and sites, MSN or Yahoo.

usually just a 'lurker' too...whats wrong with being a 'lurk' !! :twisted: 

Lyn


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

phoenix said:


> Yes, I'm part of that group too, user name Phoenixlyn
> 
> In fact use phoenixlyn on most other groups and sites, MSN or Yahoo.
> 
> ...


Hello lyn

Lots of folk are just lurkers on a forum & some even dont ever become members enabling them to post. There are many forums that i visit & never or rarely post. I just wouldnt have the time. It is nice to know though that you can post for help or even give some if you want to. Nothing wrong with with lurking at all.

Motorhomer


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I used to read and write in the Motorhome list but just like others have mentioned, I found it unstuctured and difficult to search for old posts. Now I have the digest sent to my Yahoo mail address, the one that goes with my Motorhome list username. This Free Yahoo mail account now has 250 meg of storage space available to me and the last 6 months of the Motorhomelist mailings is taking up just 6% of the available space.

So I now have my own archives that I can read and search through really easily via the Yahoo mail search.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I found the Motorhome-list a wonderful source of information and help.
I joined before we bought our first motorhome and many of our concerns and worries were answered and thus reassured we went ahead and bought.

Subsequently the likes of Bill Lupton from Ireland and many others gave us advice on our motorhome maintenance, routes etc.

The List was the major web focal point for many motorhomers and had I not now got Broadband I suspect that it would remain so for me.
Web site based forums used to take so long to download that I couldn't be bothered and many photo heavy web sites I gave a miss.

I hope it continues to function.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I used to go on the motorhome-list but its problem is being a Yahoo Group and the amount of spamming that yahoo permits (and traceable to) was not on imo, so I stopped going on there.

For those who dont know how to trace, open an email address up and only use it on that group, if you have signed a no junk agreement, then anything that comes in to that address is via the group.

I used to go on motorcaravanning.co.uk which was the best at that time, but it went off line for a spell and I have recently "found" it again. I use my handle on it now but used to post in my own name, as I do with occassional vists to the MMM site

I had a look at UK Camp Sites which quite a few of you go on, but its "too busy" for want of a better description for me.

To sum up, IMO, motorhomefacts is the best of the lot despite the long index on the LHS doing my eyes in


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> I used to go on the motorhome-list but its problem is being a Yahoo Group and the amount of spamming that yahoo permits (and traceable to) was not on imo, so I stopped going on there.


I use a "disposable" hotmail email address on the list, and the current one has been going for almost 6 months and has not as yet attracted any spam. When it does I will set up another, I access the messages through Outlook and it all seems to work OK


----------

